# Hardware > e-commerce sites >  Ευκαιρία στο Expansys

## dti

Δείτε:
http://www.expansys.com/product.asp?cod ... K&asource=



Πρέπει να είναι ίδιο με το Orinoco AP-1000. Μαζί περιλαμβάνεται και μία Compaq WL110 Wireless PC Card, αντίστοιχη της Orinoco Silver.

Μερικά χαρακτηριστικά:
Dual PC Card slot architecture 10/100 Mb Ethernet Support Supports Power Over Ethernet IEEE 802.11b (Wi-Fi) compliant Spanning Tree Algorithm IEEE 802.1D Transparent Bridging Selective protocol filtering Access Control Table and Radio Based Authentication DHCP and BOOTP Multi-channel support Roaming support RC4 based encryption support

Management: Compaq AP Manager software SNMP MIB ii, 802.3, 802.1D, and 802.11 MIB compliant Windows based user interface TRAPS: power up, authentication, link up/down Site Survey Tools Remote Point-to-Point diagnostics 

LEDs: Power Ethernet LAN Activity Wireless LAN Activity on Slot A Wireless LAN Activity on Slot B; Interface: Ethernet 802.3: 100Base-T (RJ 45 Connector) 2 Slots for Compaq WL110 PC Cards RS-232: Unit Configuration; Dimensions: 50 mm x 185 mm x 261 mm; Weight: 1.75 kg; Power Supply: Integrated Module Auto sensing 100/240 VAC 50/60 Hz 0.2 A 

Ηδη σκέφτονται να παραγγείλουν ένα από την Πάτρα. 
Ενδιαφέρεται κανείς άλλος; Ας γράψει εδώ μέχρι την Τρίτη.
Το κόστος αναμένεται να διαμορφωθεί στα *173 ευρώ*.

----------


## sdd

To 520wl (πρωην WL520) υπαρχει σε αναλογα χαμηλη τιμη?


Τα σπεκς του 510 λενε
"2 Slots for Compaq WL110 PC Cards"
Δεν ξεκαθαριζει, αλλα iσως να μην κανει bridging απο το ενα σλοτ στο αλλο (ωστε να εχεις ενα ΑΡ και ενα P-t-P client αυτοχρονα) - κατι που κανει το 520wl και το ΑΡ-2000
Για WDS δεν λεει τιποτα


εχει επισης "Support for Power Over Ethernet or 110/120 VAC power from local AC outlet" - μαλλον θα θελει και καποιο εξωτερικο εξαρτημα 
π.χ. 
http://h18000.www1.hp.com/products/quic ... 28_ca.html

Quick Install Guide:
http://www.aerialix.com/equipment/compa ... 510ENG.PDF


Παντως το press release ειναι February 1st 2002, αρκετα προσφατο



Καποτε ειχα δει στο ebay μια παλεττα με 50 " HP 200" - τα οποια ηταν ακριβως τα ιδια με τα παλια ΑΡ-2000

Ισως αυτα ta 510 να ειναι παρομοια με τα πιο νεa Agere 



Απο αυριο θα ψαξω να δω τι γινεται και με τα νεα Zyxel...

----------


## dti

> To 520wl (πρωην WL520) υπαρχει σε αναλογα χαμηλη τιμη?
> 
> 
> Τα σπεκς του 510 λενε
> "2 Slots for Compaq WL110 PC Cards"
> Δεν ξεκαθαριζει, αλλα iσως να μην κανει bridging απο το ενα σλοτ στο αλλο (ωστε να εχεις ενα ΑΡ και ενα P-t-P client αυτοχρονα) - κατι που κανει το 520wl και το ΑΡ-2000
> Για WDS δεν λεει τιποτα
> 
> 
> εχει επισης "Support for Power Over Ethernet or 110/120 VAC power from local AC outlet" - μαλλον θα θελει και καποιο εξωτερικο εξαρτημα


Υποστηρίζεται η δυνατότητα λειτουργίας και client μέσω ειδικού software (firmware) που το πουλάει η Proxim πανάκριβα. Ψάξε για "outdoor router" στο site της...

Το WDS δεν υποστηρίζεται απ΄όσο ξέρω. 
Υπάρχει η δυνατότητα για PoE με πρόσθετο κόστος.

----------


## sdd

Στο ebay ειδα Orinoco/Proxim ΑΡ2000 στα $260 "buy now" price
Και ενα 520wl στα $185

Αλλα ενδιαφεροντα...

Το 3Com 6000 με δωρεαν PoE - $59 "buy now"

----------


## dti

Αν σου πω οτι έχασα μία φοβερή ευκαιρία στο ebay ολοκαίνουργιο Orinoco AS-2000 με PoE μόλις 152,5 δολάρια τί θα πείς;
Αλλο ίδιο από τον ίδιο πωλητή έκλεισε στα 217 δολάρια...

Γενικά υπάρχουν πολλές και καλές ευκαιρίες στα Orinoco αυτή την εποχή στο ebay. 
Και υπενθυμίζω οτι μιλάμε για μοντέλα που δέχονται 2 PCMCIA 802.11a / 802.11b και 802.11g

----------


## sdd

μπορει να ειναι και καλυτερα που δεν τo πηρες, καθοτι χρησιμοποιει κατι non-standard algorithms για access/authentication, και υπαρχουν προβληματα με το AS client application

http://networking.earthweb.com/nethub/a ... 0_872071_4


Τα Οrinoco/Proxim δυσκολα τα βλεπω να πεσουν κατω απο $200 συντομα, αλλα μπορει να εμφανιστει καμμια παλετα με δεκαδες ΗΡ η IBM clones

(btw, τα Οrinoco USB client και RG-1000/1100 - ιδανικα για απλα clients, π.χ. με το κουτι που εχουν φτιαξει οι Πατρινοι - υπαρχουν και σε ZoomAir, στη μιση τιμη απο οτι τα σπανια πλεον originals, καπου $55)



Ενας απο τους λογους που κοιταω τα AP-2000 και (κυριως) τα Zyxel ειναι οτι εχουν 802.1x authentication που δουλευει στη πραξη - ο αλλος κυριος λογος ειναι το WDS

Ετσι και αλλιως, τα περισσοτερα laptops που θα ειναι clients σε ενα ΑΡ θα εχουν Win XP, οποτε και built-in 802.1x - oi υπολοιποι μπορουν ευκολα να βρουν ενα 802.1x client για το OS τους (αν θελουν το καλυτερο security που υπαρχει αυτη τη στιγμη)

To WPA απ'οτι φαινεται παει για Ιανουαριο, και εχει ο θεος...


PS To AP-2000 εχει βεβαια δυο slots, αλλα προσοχη, γιατι νομιζω οτι το bridging μεταξυ τους δεν δουλευει για "a" καρτες - για "g" η τις νεωτερες combo δεν ξερω (δυσκολο αν δεν εχουν Hermes chipset)

----------


## sdd

Μπορει να σε ενδιαφερει αυτο

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi ... gory=44997

Kατευθειαν απο Gateway, South Dacota, xωρις καρτες




εχουνε και μια καλη βιντεοκαμερα!!!! (4h 20min left)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi ... gory=20331

----------

